
Ask HN: Submissions on the “Show” section - rafark
How can I get my submission show on the &quot;show&quot; section? Earlier today I submitted my Open source project but it is not showing under that section, is there a way to move my submission to that section? This is the submission, by the way: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16591391
======
grzm
See the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> "To post one, simply submit a story whose title begins with "Show HN"."

~~~
rafark
Thanks for the reply. How can I move the submission I already made some hours
ago? Do H-N have moderators for this?

~~~
grzm
Yup. You can email the mods via the Contact link in the footer. They can help
you out.

~~~
rafark
I will, grzm, thanks.

------
tlb
Just make the title start with "Show HN:"

~~~
rafark
Thanks, how would one go about for existing submissions?

~~~
tlb
Better to resubmit, as older submissions are less likely to get noticed and
upvoted.

